# Documentary: Japan countryside stream



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.guba.com/watch/200092753...4636:f6bdcd1aed414517efd4f43383372df28159fc38

Really interesting! Beautiful documentary.. Attenborough, fish, aquatic plants and Japanese town. Can't get much better then that eh?

site is busy much of the day, pause and let buffer if needed.

Enjoy!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

it took over an hour to download, 
but was totally worth it, Thanx!










just a Drop of Japan's Secret Water Garden


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2006)

My pleasure. I found that a couple of weeks ago and forgot to post it. I thought of you guys as I watched.  Nice pic from the doc! Glad you enjoyed. Shalom.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, this was a great documentary to watch in the morning sipping my coffee.
Japan is just an amazing place. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

So far really awesome. I've never been there before but made me want to live there now :-D. And satoyama means Hometown Mountain. Nothing abstract like the film says... I think they're getting deep in the etymology and stuff.

Edit: Just finished watching it. Damn that's good stuff. Reminds me of Totoro. Or Totoro should remind me of this lol. I'm loving Japan more now. Too bad I've only been to the city.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

can somebody put this up on video.google?
it won't play for me.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I finally got to see it.. It's a very cool little pocket of culture within the japanese culture. Too bad most of japan isn't like that anymore.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

it's not? i thought outside of Tokyo, japan was still very "green"


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

japan's population is 127,433,494.. it's tight on an island.
the documentary said that a lot of the kids in these villages leave for bigger cities but some are coming back.


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow...what a great progrma. Thanks for sharing. Despite all our conveniences i really envy how they live so close and in balance with nature.


----------



## tundrafour (Sep 25, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> I finally got to see it.. It's a very cool little pocket of culture within the japanese culture. Too bad most of japan isn't like that anymore.


I agree.

Even in the countryside, you'll often find reminders of Japan's allegedly corrupt and monopolistic construction industry, in the form of concrete walls built to contain streams and rivers, unattractive mountainside retaining walls, and enormous concrete tetrapods along the coastline. This isn't to say that Japan is not a beautiful country (it is in many ways) or that its people are out of touch with nature (though you'll certainly find many willing to dispute that statement), but even in "green" areas unexpectedly "ungreen" things can and do pop up.

That said, that was a really great video (I love BBC documentaries). Wish I could be there for the clearing of the aquatic plants. I'd take a few stems home. 

*Edit:* I found this beautiful close-up picture of the Satoyama waterway-- is that riccia in the upper right-hand corner? Cool!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Very cool doc.! The world should try to learn from this culture. Talk about going green.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm watching it again....

A friend of mine just left nyc for tokyo. He's over going to all the different place in japan. It is actually very green. I think 40% of japan is forest area which is alot for a developed country.

But there are few villages like the one in the video.


----------



## catsgrave (Jul 14, 2007)

Magnificent....


----------



## doug105 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey!!

I can't get this video to load anymore. Is it still available to view??

Thanks

Doug


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it's gone. haven't found another.


----------



## doug105 (Feb 16, 2006)

That's a crime!!

That was one awe-inspiring video!

Doug


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I found a torrent of it.. I'll post it somewhere as soon as I finish downloading it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

alright kids.... you can watch it here
http://www.veoh.com/videos/v6494971nzpWmEBD

with their veohTV in its entirety or download it with their veoh player..


----------



## MartialTheory (May 24, 2007)

thanks that was awesome. i watched all of it on youtube under the search of Satoyama


----------



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

this episode was hosted on *Stage6*, but that sight went away.
I found a 654mb AVI on torrent that's about half PAL resolution.
If enough people PM me wanting it, then for $3 to cover the cost
of CD media, cardboard mailer, and postage; I could send a copy.

*624x352 25fps 49min 135kb/s*


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

RenationaL said:


> If enough people PM me wanting it, then for $3 to cover the cost
> of CD media, cardboard mailer, and postage; I could send a copy.


no need..with the link provided above by me, you can download it at a very high speed for free...


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

anything to make a buck lol


----------



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

mistergreen; I'm not familiar with Veoh's player.
Stage6 only required a generic DIVX plug-in.
_according to my firewall & spyware,_
_DIVX never tried to do anything EVIL._
does Veoh pump a lot of advertising and risk
of trojens, or do you consider it safe stuff?


----------



## darkfalcon7 (May 18, 2006)

its all on youtube too, no need for Veoh player.


----------



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

yes, but on youtube it's not only chopped up
but the resolution and framerate are pathetic.

I google'd around about Veoh and could not
find any significant complaints, so I'll try it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veoh

thanks for that link. I'd much rather tell
friends to stream it, then mail them CD's.

*Veoh System Requirements*

- Windows XP / Vista **
- 500MHz Pentium class processor or better
- 256 MB RAM
- 100 Megabytes of free disk space 
on Windows XP/2000
- Broadband Internet connection 
(for streaming and downloading video)
- Internet Explorer or Firefox 
(for downloading videos)
_** Post if you need a Win2K workaround._


----------



## darkfalcon7 (May 18, 2006)

for something i only plan on watching once, i dont need it to be in a continuous file so long as its all there, and same goes for resolution. imo, it's adequate for a single viewing, and if i'm looking to watch it again, i'll go bit torrent it myself.


----------



## RenationaL (Feb 24, 2008)

it's a shame you didn't see it under better circumstances.
you miss alot of the content and impact with youtube.
even this torrent is fair compared to the original Pal.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome video! thanks for sharing


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for digging this up Mrgreen.. appreciated


----------



## darkfalcon7 (May 18, 2006)

well in that case, i guess ill have to go get it and watch it again when ive got some free time to spare. maybe i can con my gf into watching the high-res version with me...


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Watched it with my daughter using the Veohtv, very enjoyable and peaceful. Thanks for sharing.


----------

